
JPMorgan's Blockchain Chief Is Setting Out on Her Own - wglb
http://fortune.com/2018/04/02/chase-blockchain-jpmorgan-amber-baldet/
======
fwdpropaganda
One datapoint: I've started seeing small dev shops who offer to their clients
that they can do things "on the blockchain". "Bitcoin is hype, but blockchain
is the underlying technology."

Seems like MySQL could solve the problem just as well.

~~~
snissn
One can't "Roll back" in mysql. Mysql also can't easily create N master-master
replication nodes.

~~~
muditsingh5000
I am not sure it would be practically feasible for a "rollback" in a
blockchain based system.

Miners would lose a lot of their reward if you suddenly say that this chain is
invalid and all data has to be entered again.

It would use a lot of computing resources as well.

~~~
ballenf
Rollback is typically only discussed with regard to private or closed
blockchain implementations. Which just highlights the root "why blockchain?"
question even further when discussing private implementations.

------
abstrct
I had the pleasure of meeting Amber at a conference recently and am not
surprised she is going out on her own. With her knowledge and contact list,
I'd expect her next venture to be a success.

This has been a common occurrence across many of the large classic players of
the financial space. Keeping talent is difficult when a startup can be
substantially more agile and effective. I know this isn't unique to the
blockchain space, but it is certainly very prevalent. Potentially due to the
fact that many leaders in the space were early investors in the technology too
and a stable salary isn't top of mind compared to freedom and a challenge.

~~~
atomical
This comment is so generic.

------
mark_l_watson
Probably like most people on HN, I have no idea how effective permissioned
blockchain will end up being.

I took the edX Blockchain for Business class last year, and was sipping the
coolaid, but now I am not as optimistic. For small groups of people and
organizations, a permissioned blockchain might be over engineering when a
distributed and secure shared database would be fine. For very large scale
applications like health care records or smart contracts involving many
thousands of individuals it makes more sense, but good luck getting off the
ground.

I am still experimenting with two frameworks, one written in Rust and the
other Haskell, but I am starting to think I am investing too much time.

~~~
buckie
Is one of them Juno? [https://github.com/kadena-
io/juno](https://github.com/kadena-io/juno). If so, I was lead eng on it so
let me know if you have any questions.

FYI we're hiring haskell devs to work on our private consensus layer (based
off of Juno), our public consensus protocol
([http://kadena.io/docs/chainweb-v15.pdf](http://kadena.io/docs/chainweb-v15.pdf))
and our smart contract language [https://github.com/kadena-
io/pact](https://github.com/kadena-io/pact) \+ formal verification system.
hiring+hn@kadena.io.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Indeed, it is the Pact language I have been playing with. Good stuff. I have
also been watching your company Kadena.

------
scrumper
One has to wonder if it's related to: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-
blockchain-jpmorgan/jpmor...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-blockchain-
jpmorgan/jpmorgan-mulls-spin-off-of-blockchain-project-quorum-sources-
idUSKBN1GY36O)

(In that maybe the bank decided not to, or will but wants someone else to lead
it, or the spinoff will prove worthless, or...)

~~~
mathattack
Banks are very political places too. Not the ideal home for a hacker.

~~~
cm2187
And if you print all the policies and procedures, you can easily build a
decent wall with all that paper.

~~~
mathattack
Not just policies, but a lot of backstabbing too.

------
icc97
She's a very interesting speaker. Gave a talk at Def Con [0] on ways of
talking to friends who are feeling very depressed and suicidal.

[0]: [https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bfYJE-
qCVaM](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bfYJE-qCVaM)

------
theocean154
Most of the so called "emerging tech" projects at JPM are being phased out due
to not delivering the promised returns on investment (lots of money for
expensive developers to build out moonshot projects with little concrete
deliverables).

~~~
kolinko
The same is true for startups :)

------
sorenn111
I wonder at what point blockchain will hit a make or break moment in finance
companies. At some point, it will have to provide direct, tangible value-add
or it might get funding pulled from non-tech companies

